# Ok, I found my next gun



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I found the next gun I want:









JW3 Combat Master


Gunsmith, Base Pad, Basepads, Firearms, John Wick, Glock, Taran Tactical




tarantacticalinnovations.com





The $6500 model, not the cheaper one...

I am about 6 grand short, though  

I need to start a Go Fund Me.

Actually, I do have the $, after selling a piece of property. But, it is to be a downpayment on a house one day... But no damn way I will spend $6k on a gun unless I won the lottery 

I've spent 1/2 that much before, over a decade ago... More than once... Not doing that again either.

But damn, if I don't still want it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I had the same pronlem years back I wanted a PSG-1 rifle but it was 10,000 and no way I was going to pay that much. I did get to try one out that a SWAT team member had and it was sweet but not that sweet


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A long time ago, I had some friends who were into drag racing, while I was into sports-car racing.
My frequent comment to them was, "Why? They can't corner."

My comment to you, too, is of a similar nature: "Why? They'd make lousy carry guns."

(Yeah, yeah... I already know the answer, of course.  Don't mind me.)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A long time ago, I had some friends who were into drag racing, while I was into sports-car racing.
> My frequent comment to them was, "Why? They can't corner."
> 
> My comment to you, too, is of a similar nature: "Why? They'd make lousy carry guns."
> ...


It would not be a carry gun. I have a ton of carry guns.

It would be a range toy, and only a range toy. And, I want it because "I want it." That's all....

I have a Glock 34 that I sent to Taran Tactical for their John Wick mod package last year. I HOPE to get it back within a month. Covid (the reason they are giving) set things back. It should have been in my hands back in March.

Anyway - it will basically be a race gun. I'm not doing that because I want to carry it (I have a regular Glock 34 that I carry on rare occasions). I got it because I haven't had a higher end handgun in a while. I used to have several. And, it was the only thing I wanted. I no longer want the all steel framed guns because of neck and shoulder issues. So - I can't wait to have it.

The same with this 1911 I posted above. Although, at around $7k (with tax) - it's too high. Doesn't mean I don't "want it."


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> It would not be a carry gun. I have a ton of carry guns.
> 
> It would be a range toy, and only a range toy. And, *I want it because "I want it." That's all....*
> 
> ...


*That's reason enough.*

I've got quite a few guns that I very seldom if ever carry. Although I used to I very seldom carry revolvers any more especially my single action "Cowboy" guns. I bought them only because I like guns and want to have a variety of them. My highest end gun is my Wilson EDC X9. I bought it from my friend who bought two of them with consecutive serial numbers. He's a retired highway patrolman. He gets a law enforcement discount and sold it to me for what he paid for it, $2,400. It was never fired and came with extra magazines, set of rose grips in addition to the black ones and everything else that came with the gun. Canvas pouch, heavy duty zip lock bag, silicone cloth with Wilson logo, everything. Otherwise I might not have bought it. It's a real nice gun, but it doesn't do anything better than some of my other guns that cost half that. It was just a deal that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> A long time ago, I had some friends who were into drag racing, while I was into sports-car racing.
> My frequent comment to them was, "Why? They can't corner."
> 
> My comment to you, too, is of a similar nature: "Why? They'd make lousy carry guns."
> ...


I was once into building street rods, depending on the car (cars of the 30's are tall) they don't corner too well either. Later on I decided to restore cars as original. They don't move too fast, have no air conditioning or power steering but I became more interested in preserving their historical value. I try to drive them at least twice a month. In Arizona except during the summer months it's year round. I've rebuilt the engines, so overheating is not the problem. But driving a car without air conditioning in Arizona is like riding around in a green house even on short trips with the windows down.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> *That's reason enough.*
> 
> I've got quite a few guns that I very seldom if ever carry. Although I used to I very seldom carry revolvers any more especially my single action "Cowboy" guns. I bought them only because I like guns and want to have a variety of them. My highest end gun is my Wilson EDC X9. I bought it from my friend who bought two of them with consecutive serial numbers. He's a retired highway patrolman. He gets a law enforcement discount and sold it to me for what he paid for it, $2,400. It was never fired and came with extra magazines, set of rose grips in addition to the black ones and everything else that came with the gun. Canvas pouch, heavy duty zip lock bag, silicone cloth with Wilson logo, everything. Otherwise I might not have bought it. It's a real nice gun, but it doesn't do anything better than some of my other guns that cost half that. It was just a deal that I couldn't pass up.
> 
> ...


Damn, that's nice. I like 1911 styles with the extractor on the outside, no particular reason, just do.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Damn, that's nice. I like 1911 styles with the extractor on the outside, no particular reason, just do.


Thank You!!

The only problem with it is that I couldn't find anything to do to it. Just today I converted my Beretta M9A3 to a "G" decock only version and added a spurless hammer and compensator purely for aesthetics. I like the looks of the solid steel decocking lever too better than the stamped steel one. When I bought the gun it was the "F" version with a manual safety. Now I can't wait to go out and shoot the God damn thing once the Monsoon season in Arizona is over.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just out of curiosity - As I"ve owned tons of Beretta 92 variants.

I have installed skeletonized hammers a ton of times. Why would you do a spurless one? You can't cock it then, if you want a SA shot (assuming the gun is already loaded). I guess you can stage the trigger and cock it. But this is not something I ever recall seeing online by someone before


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

$2400 for a Wilson EDC X9? That’s a helluva discount! Beautiful pistol, and I like the esthetics of your Beretta mod.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Just out of curiosity - As I"ve owned tons of Beretta 92 variants.
> 
> I have installed skeletonized hammers a ton of times. *Why would you do a spurless one?* You can't cock it then, if you want a SA shot (assuming the gun is already loaded). I guess you can stage the trigger and cock it. But this is not something I ever recall seeing online by someone before


I've never cocked the hammer on my DA/SA semi auto's for my first shot anyway. Especially since I carry them with the hammer down. I just don't see the purpose of a spurred hammer on a DA/SA semi auto? I always practice with my DA/SA semi auto's with the hammer down. I also like the fact that a spurless hammer has less of a chance of snagging on my clothes while drawing the weapon. I've had that happen a few times while practicing drawing from a shoulder holster.

You can't carry these Beretta's cocked and locked as on a CZ that's equipped with a manual safety and of course like a 1911. On a safety equipped Beretta 92 series once the safety is engaged it automatically decocks the hammer. I added a skeletonized hammer on my 92FS Compact L. I'm probably going to change that one too. I'd like to upgrade it to the "G" version but the kit doesn't come in stainless steel. For aesthetics I like having all of the controls on this gun in stainless. On my all stainless 92FS Inox I like all of the controls in black. I'm gonna' order spurless hammers for these two guns as well along with a "G" upgrade for the Inox. I already swapped all of the controls between these two guns.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Zahnarzt said:


> $2400 for a Wilson EDC X9? That’s a helluva discount! Beautiful pistol, and I like the esthetics of your Beretta mod.


My friend and I were talking about Wilson's. He's a big Wilson fan and has a few of them. He said: You know I really don't need two of the exact same gun would you be interested in buying one? I'll sell it to you for what I paid for it. There's no way that I could pass that up. I also didn't have to pay sales tax either. Overall I figure I saved at least about $800 over buying one new.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I got the urge after my last post to cut the spur off a spare stainless steel hammer that I had. I filed it down and then polished it out. It took at least 4 hours to get it right. I used a Dremel cut off wheel followed by a bench grinder, honing stones, then finished it off using wet or dry sandpaper from 220 to 2000 grit. Using a sharpie I kinda got a rough idea of where to cut. I left about 1/16 of an inch of metal beyond the mark. From there it was file and fit, file and fit. I had to do this about 20 times until it matched the contour of the slide for a flush fit. From there it was wet or dry until I got a mirror like finish. I couldn't find one of these hammers in all stainless so I decided to alter one for myself. It's been raining constantly here and I had to do something or be bored outta' my f'n mind.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Well they're all spurless now. Now I've just gotta' figure out which one I like the best? I really like the "G" (decocking) conversion kits over the "F" manual safety version. I'm hoping that they'll come out with an all stainless unit for my 92FS Compact otherwise I'm leaving that one as is. A black one just doesn't look right on that gun with all of the other controls stainless.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am glad you like that. I'd never do that on a 92 model, personally.

43 weeks now (tomorrow) waiting on that damn Taran Tactical Glock 34 package....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I am glad you like that. I'd never do that on a 92 model, personally.
> 
> 43 weeks now (tomorrow) waiting on that damn Taran Tactical Glock 34 package....


I didn't get rid of the old parts and can always switch them back. Between switching all of the controls between the 92FS Inox and 92FS Compact I can pretty much take these guns apart and put them back together blind folded. But I doubt that I'm gonna. I really like the looks of those guns with those spurless hammers and rarely if ever cock the hammer on any of my DA/SA semi auto's anyway. It's got that beautiful "S" curve at the rear of the slide. As you mentioned earlier I can always stage the trigger to cock the hammer if desired. I got the idea looking at the 92D Model. I believe that's a double action only weapon as there are no controls to de-cock the weapon? 

Yeah, 43 weeks is a long time. I hope that you get it back soon. I don't know if I'd want to wait that long? I'm still waiting with anticipation for my tax refund checks, both federal and state.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, there is a DAO version of the 92. That is where the D spring started. They made it lighter, since it was DAO.

I practice in DA every trip. But, I wouldn't want a DAO 92.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, there is a DAO version of the 92. That is where the D spring started. They made it lighter, since it was DAO.
> 
> I practice in DA every trip. *But, I wouldn't want a DAO 92.*


If I saw a 92D Centurion at one of my local gun stores depending on condition I'd probably buy it. Only because I like the looks of it. I looked them up on line and saw some pictures of what looked like an Inox version? I went to Beretta's web site and did not see the 92D listed which leads me to believe that they are no longer in production? The closest thing to it was the 92G Elite LTT Compact. What I like about the 92D is the lack of controls on the slide. It is one sleek looking pistol. I certainly don't need another gun that's for sure. But wouldn't mind having one of those in my collection.

I hear you, I'm not too crazy about carrying a DAO for self defense. That's just one of the reasons that I seldom carry a revolver even though I have no shortage of those. I do like my revolvers though and have a variety of them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they have been out of production for many years. People still want them - some people. But, only used ones pop up.

There are people on the Beretta Forum that like 'em. Just not my thing. Been a long time since they have been in production. They were issued to some PDs, if I remember right - long time ago.


----------

